# "This receiver is not ready for download. This may take up to three hours"



## mrjacobr

have you seen this error ?

This receiver is not ready for download. This may take up to three hours

What does it mean ?


----------



## [email protected] Network

Are you getting a 3 or 4 digit error code on the screen? If you are, please provide that so I can look into for you.


----------



## dennisj00

Hmmmmmm, maybe the wrong sub-forum?


----------



## peds48

mrjacobr said:


> have you seen this error ?
> 
> This receiver is not ready for download. This may take up to three hours
> 
> What does it mean ?


If you just got connected to the internet, it can take up to 24 hours for the VOD stuff to be available


----------



## peds48

[email protected] Network said:


> Are you getting a 3 or 4 digit error code on the screen? If you are, please provide that so I can look into for you.


mmm, are you in the right place?


----------



## mrjacobr

NO diagnostic codes, Press Play or Record on the on demand title and you get the error. Also notmy receiver just something some one has said they have seen several times.


----------



## waterdragon

This is a genie issue. I have to use my HR24 to record vod.


----------



## peds48

waterdragon said:


> This is a genie issue.


no is not. It might be your Genie issue but certainly not a widespread problem

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------

